

Emacs Hint #2 - Workspaces - samueltonini
http://emacsrookie.com/2011/09/25/workspaces/

======
nyellin
Emacs also comes with desktop-save-mode

[http://www.gnu.org/s/libtool/manual/emacs/Saving-Emacs-
Sessi...](http://www.gnu.org/s/libtool/manual/emacs/Saving-Emacs-
Sessions.html)

------
zspade
Thank you for posting this. I just downloaded emacs yesterday after reading so
many things here about how great it is.. then I sort of stared at it for a bit
and closed it. Now I feel like I can actually spend a little time learning to
use it without as much initial time investment.

~~~
hugh3
I'm also a novice emacs user. I know a few commands, but I'm aware that I've
barely begun to scratch the surface of what it can do.

I've been using it every day for about ten and a half years now.

------
qdot76367
As usual, with the million ways to do everything in emacs, there's also
workgroups.el, which is what I use: <http://www.github.com/tlh/workgroups.el>

I was on revive.el/windows.el before that, and elscreen before that, but both
hadn't been updated in quite a while, and I always had to piece together both
serialization and management. workgroups.el just works for me.

------
Estragon
Huh, I just wrote a similar tool for myself a few weeks ago. I use the sawfish
windowmanager and have C-F7 set to cycle between emacs windows. I wrote some
elisp to add a term ("my-workspace") to the titles of the windows in the
current emacs invocations, and to tell sawfish's C-F7 to cycle between the
emacs windows whose titles contain that term. Works quite well, and keeps my
different projects entirely separate.

------
dimitar
Is there a good reason to actually use this?

Doesn't your window manager already have workspaces? And in them you can add
non-Emacs windows!

~~~
tikhonj
One reason to use it is Emacs Server.

Basically, even when I have multiple open Emacs frames (window-manager
windows) they are all actually instances of the same Emacs processor, sharing
the same buffers. This offers many advantages, but means that I can't really
use my window manager's multiple desktops for Emacs like that.

------
grandalf
Great site.

BTW anyone know how to get erc to reconnect after waking my laptop from sleep?

~~~
LukeShu
Just type "M-x erc" without closing any of your channel buffers. It will
create a new erc process, which all the buffers will reconnect to.

~~~
grandalf
ahh nice. So then I just close the old buffer with the dead erc process, I
imagine?

------
aespinoza
This is amazing... this is exactly why I love Emacs....

